# Identifying a camera



## shiftq (Jan 30, 2013)

I have an older friend who was going through some stuff and came across his fathers camera. He was wondering what to do with it and I told we better find out what it actually is (beyond a camera, lol) before we can figure that out. So here I am, trying to figure out what this is...







I took several images (and sorry, not much of a photographer) but they are all this large, so I will save your scroll wheel finger with a link.

Dons Camera Photos by Qryztufre | Photobucket

If you guys could give me a few ideas, that would be SUPER! Appraisals welcome, but I am not sure he actually has plans to sell it.

Thank you,
Q


----------



## compur (Jan 30, 2013)

Appears to be a WWII era Japanese military aerial camera, similar to this one:
http://camera-wiki.org/wiki/Type_99_Handheld_Aerial_Camera


----------



## bhop (Jan 30, 2013)

That thing is sweet!  I would love to buy that for my shelf collection, but judging from ebay, it'd be out of my budget..


----------



## shiftq (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks guys! You are the bomb! Seriously! I love forums, as you guys beat Google hands down when it comes to finding information. So honestly, from the bottom of my heart 

If he decides to sell it, would it be out of place to post an ebay link in this thread, or should I read the rules up in the sales forum?


----------



## BrianV (Jan 30, 2013)

Your friend might want to have it appraised,  am sure that several Museums would like to have it. We were at the Udvar Hazy Air and Space Museum today: several cases with cameras used from aircraft and spacecraft. This would fit right in, and certainly is Museum quality.


----------



## bhop (Jan 30, 2013)

BrianV said:


> Your friend might want to have it appraised,  am sure that several Museums would like to have it. We were at the Udvar Hazy Air and Space Museum today: several cases with cameras used from aircraft and spacecraft. This would fit right in, and certainly is Museum quality.



I agree with BrianV.. When I searched the web earlier today, I saw several lines about "few surviving examples".  It'd be nice if it were part of a museum collection.


----------

